# sloped walk



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

do you train a gsd to "stack walk" or what ever you call it? cause my german shepherd has no slope to her back. i put her in the stack position all the time (she is great at staying) but doesnt walk with the slope. she never will, will she? 

i could care less if she had it or not, either way she is amazing in my eyes, i am just curious.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Dogs walk that way only because they are built that way. A dog that isn't overly angulated will walk like a normal dog.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, thats what i thought i just wasnt sure, does yours have the slope? shilo has the shepherd walk just not the slope at all


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shilorio said:


> yeah, thats what i thought i just wasnt sure, does yours have the slope? shilo has the shepherd walk just not the slope at all


Working lines tend to have straighter backs and don't have that extreme angulation. These dogs were bred to work and push their bodies.

Show dogs are the dogs that tend to have more angulation and probably have more of the walk that you're referring to. Show dogs are bred for looks.

Which one do you think is healthier? Not having that slope doesnt necessarily mean it's a bad thing.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i would think work lines are. shilo is very small and thin and has no slope so hopefully she will be healthy! )


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

shilorio and Lucy Dog:

i have a West German show dog.
he has a roach.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

what is a roach again?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's the upward curve in some GSD's spines (fairly common in German Showlines), also called a banana back on their topline. This dog has one:










This dog, straighter topline..


----------

